
Riot Games warn League Of Legends pros away from political issues - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/10/14/riot-games-warn-league-of-legends-pros-away-from-political-issues/
======
nwsm
Riot Games is a subsidiary of Tencent

------
RenRav
This seems fair. You follow rules in tournaments. It isn't really a platform
for you as an individual, you are on their platform.

I doubt anyone expects to see or hear politics or religion in a videogame
tournament.

~~~
ncr100
No.

Not "fair" to play by rules transitively dictated by an authoritarian
government.

This is (1) exploitation of the under-served population who're oppressed and
drained of resources by this government in order to support Tencent => Riot,
and (2) normalizing / enabling of human-rights violation by socializing non-
representative government-sponsored censorship.

